# next stop - mix



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Le Concert des Nations - Jordi Savall, part 1 [HD]*

*Eerste deel van het slotconcert van het Festival Oude Muziek 'La Suite Française' door Le Concert des Nations olv. Jordi Savall
5 september 2010 Vredenburg Leidsche Rijn Utrecht

Lully: Suite Alceste
Marais: Suite Alcione*

First part of this magnificent concert of early music.

youtube comments

*Pretty darn astounding. Thanks for posting this gem!﻿

Amazing music, amazing orchestra and last but not least an amazing conductor!

The violinist next to the concertmaster is quite a beauty.

What wonderful music, inspiringly performed! And in high definition, yet. Thanks so much.*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Le Concert des Nations - Jordi Savall part 2 [HD]*

*Tweede deel van het slotconcert van het Festival Oude Muziek 'La Suite Française' door Le Concert des Nations olv. Jordi Savall
5 september 2010 Vredenburg Leidsche Rijn Utrecht

Rameau: Suite Les Indes Galante
Rameau: Suite Les Boréades*

youtube comments

*What can I say? The most magnificent couple of hours on Youtube. Magnificent playing, wonderful interpretation, and a superb recording. Thanks so much for this (both parts). Many thanks for posting.﻿

Great! I love the musicians,great concentration and enjoyment with difficult music! Beautifully played!

Wonderfull!!!!*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*The Sixteen - Harry Christophers - Carver, Ramsey, Tallis - Live Concert HD*

*Gregoriaans: Dum sacrum mysterium

Robert Carver: Gloria uit Missa 'Dum sacrum mysterium' (a 21)

Robert Ramsey: Drie motetten uit de Euning Collection
- In monte Olivetti
- O vos omnes
- How are the mighty fall'n

Thomas Tallis: Tunes for Archbishop Parker's Psalter 
1) The first is meek: devout to see.
Man blest no doubt
2) The second is sad: in majesty.
Let God arise in majesty
3) The third doth rage: and roughly brayeth.
Why fum'th in fight
4) The fourth doth fawn: and flattery playeth.
O come in one to praise the Lord

Robert Carver: Credo uit Missa 'Dum sacrum mysterium' (a 21)

Thomas Tallis: Tunes for Archbishop Parker's Psalter 
1) The fifth delighteth: and laugheth the more.
E'en like the hunted hind
2) The sixth bewaileth: it weepeth full sore.
Expend, O Lord, my plaint of word
3) The seventh treadeth stout: in froward race.
Why brag'st in malice high
4) The eighth goeth mild: in modest pace.
God grant we grace
'Tallis' Ordinal' - Come Holy Ghost

Thomas Tallis: Spem in alium (a 40)

The Sixteen, o.l.v. Harry Christophers
M.m.v Laurenscantorij en gastzangers o.l.v. Wiecher Mandemaker

Opgenomen in de Grote Zaal van de Doelen in Rotterdam op 27 februari 2013*

youtube comments

*It's also great to see the older mezzo I usually associate with the Tallis Scholars is still active! She's awesome.

Amazing to get such a brilliant performance only a few days later in Australia! For those who are wondering, the third tune is the one used by Vaughan Williams in his "Fantasia on a Theme of Thomas Tallis".*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Bach Cantate BWV 4 & BWV 80 - Gesualdo Consort - Musica Amphion - Live Concert HD*

*- Koraalbewerking 'Ein Feste Burg ist Under Gott' BWV 720 (orgel solo)
- Cantate 'Ein Feste Burg ist Unser Gott' BWV 80

Dorothee Mields, sopraan
Terry Wey, alt
Charles Daniels, tenor
Harry van der Kamp, bas

Pieter-Jan Belder, algehele leiding en klavecimbel
Leo van Doeselaar, orgel

Gesualdo Consort Amsterdam o.l.v. Harry van der Kamp
Musica Amphion o.l.v. Pieter-Jan Belder en Rémy Baudet

Arthur Japin, verteller
Tyche van Bommel, presentatie*

youtube comments

*Wonderful sparkling performances of these 2 great Bach cantatas. Bravo!﻿

Not familiar with the work but a true find. Thank you﻿

50 to 54 is absolutely most wondrous. Love you Bach!﻿*


----------

